# sculpting stones



## bfoster (Feb 9, 2009)

Has anyone used the christensen sculpting stones? I roll the coat of a schnauzer with natural ears and I always have a problem getting a clean look at the base of the ears. I ordered some of the sculpting stones but I am not sure if I am using them correctly. If you use them like a grooming stone- not much happening, but if you use them more like a stripping knife they seem to work better. I'm sure they would be really good- but my technique seems to be lacking at this point. Does anyone have any experience with these?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I have them, and they are really best used in place of a stripping knife. They work well on very short hairs, being able to grasp them. I find them too small to do much else with them. It is awkward to get used to them, especially if you have been using a knife previously. But they do work well, for small areas, and short hairs.


----------



## bfoster (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks- you always bail me out with these rookie questions. 
I guess I am on the right track using them at the base of the ear in a more grasp and pull type of motion. It seems to be cleaning up those little
sticky-outies than I couldn't quite get ahold of with the stripping knife.
Thanks again


----------

